# Life Cycle: Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I made this up in my head a couple of days ago out of boredom, and wanted to see where each of us are in, in terms of age and life experiences. It started when somebody told me about "May-December" relationships, and it means that someone who is just starting their lives are with someone who is pretty much settled where they're at in life. I thought it was a bit too broad and figured, why not the whole four seasons? Since there are four seasons in a year, I want to start this for fun and see how many Spring babies, Summer children, Autumn matures, and Winter seniors are here on PersonalityCafe. :kitteh:

Spring (Birth to 25 Years Old)








You know that saying that people have told you over and over again that your life "barely even started yet"? Well, it's for a real reason- You're just a baby! Perhaps not literally, but you are in a time of your life where you are developing every day, every week, every month, and every year. This is the time where you have your many firsts, and although you might not complete all of them, it's no big deal. You are just a baby, after all. You go to school, you find yourself with new friends and new experiences, and you look on to the world with as much optimism and freshness as the first day of Spring. You are at a very fragile stage in life: At this point, any experience, good or bad, might shape you to who you are for the rest of your life, if you're not careful. Older adults, even after you've turned 18, are quick to protect you and guide you to the hurdles of life. Graduating high school and college is just one of the experiences you'll have before heading out to the "real world". But until then, take everything as slowly as possible. You're only young once!

Summer (25 to 50 Years Old)








Your brain is fully developed and you are prepared to take life by the horns! At this time of your life, you have completed all that growing up nonsense and you're ready to explore what this world has to offer. This is the time where you purchase your first home, marrying someone special, starting up your career for the long haul, finding that awesome full time job with benefits, and starting a family. Just like the season of Summer, you are full of life and going out there to enjoy the beauty of everyday things. You will make a lot of exciting memories, as well as times of stress. Although you are done developing in all ways, don't be afraid to keep on learning new things in life! Go back to college and get that advanced degree. Take a pottery class or take up snowboarding. Learn a new language. Travel, even with your bratty children. With your age comes with a balance of excitement and stability, so go all out to your child-like content! These will be the years you will remember forever.

Autumn (50 to 75 Years Old)








Ah, middle age! The children have grown up and moved out, you have the house to yourself, and you now have the opportunity to do the things you've always wanted to do but never got the chance to in your early years. Maybe now would be the perfect time to buy something outrageous, what ever it is your heart deeply desires. It's more than a boat, I can assure you! Maybe now, you and your spouse have renewed your vows or decide to move out of that old house and live in the tropics or the alps. Maybe you desire something very dramatic, like a career change or a change of wardrobe. Remember, that although you might feel outdated, you still have the energy to continue to have fun with your life. Pack on the schedule! Just like Autumn, major holidays are rolling in and people are out and about enjoying the colors of prior life experiences. Be proud of how far you've come, but don't be shy from experiencing more out of life. Take the chance, those silly kids of yours are gone!

Winter (75 Years Old to Death)








There it is, the golden years. Your kids have probably gave birth to your grandchildren, and you have assume a new stage in your life. Winter is a lot more than snoozing on the couch (I know you do this!), drinking mostly liquids and comfort foods, or the cold feelings in your finger tips that resemble the actual season. This is a special time in your life, a time where you sit back and relax. Around this time of your life, you probably have or are just going through the process of retiring from working, and you now enjoy the simple things in life. This is also the time, just like Christmas and New Years, where people look back at all they've done in their lives and contemplate what's ahead of them for the rest of their lives. You now have wisdom and are not shy to share it, and you have kept mementos of all the amazing things you've done in your life. These are the years where you can settle knowing you've lived a full life and made a difference, not just in yourself, but to those who love you. You do have fun still, but only through simple things like playing board games or share stories. Good job making it this far; most people don't!


So, where are you in this time of your life?


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Summer Child.


----------



## Giroflee (Jul 23, 2014)

Spring baby :kitteh:


----------



## Youngandsofthearted (Jun 29, 2014)

Spring baby :tongue:


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*Summer girl! *roud:


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I hope a Winter finds this, would be neat to find someone at that age around here. roud:


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Although I'm a Spring Baby; I feel like a Summer Child.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Spring baby~


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

Spring Baby.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh..wait, were you asking my age and/or where I feel I'm at? xD I put Autumn even though I'm 22...maybe even Winter. I only put that because I already feel pretty set in my ways and am not really about chasing new experiences and such stuff.


----------

